# Tipping - Who gets tipped?



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

I know we have a driver pick us up at the airport, and then a dinner, and then I guess a driver to the Performance Center. Should we be tipping all of these guys? 
My PCD is next month and I *never* carry cash so was curious what you guys have done?


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't tip for those, but I do tip the driver when I have them take me to other places and pick me up like downtown Greenville which is a good spot to go to the day before.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

The PCD is a first class operation and a tip would be inappropriate. The driver of the van that takes you to the hotel (assuming he works for the hotel) should get a tip if he helps with your bags, etc.


----------



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

I made the mistake of not having enough cash in smaller denominations and felt I kind of "undertipped" the driver from the airport because mostly had $20's.

My feeling is you should be prepared to tip the driver from airport who will likely be helping you with bags (and more if helping bring bags to room), the server @ dinner, housekeeping, and driver to PCD. Also obviously anything above and beyond if getting special assistance from concierge, hotel drivers, etc.

My understanding is that inappropriate to tip BMW PCD associates.

Have fun!


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Montpier said:


> I made the mistake of not having enough cash in smaller denominations and felt I kind of "undertipped" the driver from the airport because mostly had $20's.
> 
> My feeling is you should be prepared to tip the driver from airport who will likely be helping you with bags (and more if helping bring bags to room), the server @ dinner, housekeeping, and driver to PCD. Also obviously anything above and beyond if getting special assistance from concierge, hotel drivers, etc.
> 
> ...


BMW already has gratuity included for the dinner.


----------



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

Shon528 said:


> BMW already has gratuity included for the dinner.


Yep, you're right forgot it was included. We did leave an additional tip for excellent service, and there were not many diners @7PM on a rainy Wednesday night.

Here's the text from recent March 2018 PCD:

We will arrange your hotel accommodations for the night prior to your delivery date at the Greenville Marriott which will include dinner and breakfast for two. Please do not contact the hotel directly to verify reservations as all rooms are reserved under our account. Although all gratuities are given at your discretion, it is customary to tip your bellmen and drivers for services received from the hotel. The BMW Performance Center staff does not accept tips.


----------



## ankitpoo (Jan 23, 2013)

i just had my PCD delivery pick-up on 3/12. i tipped the BMW driver who came to pick me up at the airport. reason i tipped because he was very nice, courteous, and also got me checked in and took my bag to the room. he was very professional and also gave me every information i asked and needed. it depends if you want to tip or not. i thought, i should tip because i received excellent service and he also took me out later to check the area around. i didn't eat at Marriott, i went steakhouse "Chophouse '47". its rite across the Marriott. the 3 lb lobster and porter house was excellent.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

ankitpoo said:


> i just had my PCD delivery pick-up on 3/12. i tipped the BMW driver who came to pick me up at the airport. reason i tipped because he was very nice, courteous, and also got me checked in and took my bag to the room. he was very professional and also gave me every information i asked and needed. it depends if you want to tip or not. i thought, i should tip because i received excellent service and he also took me out later to check the area around. i didn't eat at Marriott, i went steakhouse "Chophouse '47". its rite across the Marriott. the 3 lb lobster and porter house was excellent.


Wow, a 3 lb lobster and porterhouse? Must have cost you a fortune. But I guess it's all relative. We enjoyed the nice filet they gave us at the Marriott.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

The hotel uses cars provided by BMW but the drivers are hotel employees. Tip as you would for any hotel shuttle. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## kcdc368 (Jan 4, 2015)

I tipped the driver after arriving near midnight (Southwest mechanical problem caused me to miss my connecting flight in Atlanta). He also helped to get my bags to my room.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I tipped the driver from the airport. He drove me there in the X5, stood at the counter with me while I checked in and carried my bags up to my room and got me settled in. Later I came down and he sat me at dinner and put some gifts in my room while I was at dinner. Granted the majority of that was after I tipped him, but he had spent a lot of time with me so I thought he deserved it. The bus driver to the PC seemed more consistent with just a bus driver


----------

